# What to expect when picking up my new puppy?



## Jupiter (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm picking up my puppy in a week from the breeder and wanted some insight into what to expect. 
I've communicated with the breeder (who is well reviewed) what we want in a puppy and mentioned trusting her to help with the decision since she will know them much better. We aren't able to visit the puppy before picking him up due to him being 8+ hours away.
I emailed her asking if she had any details on the temperaments of the boys and she didn't answer the question (did respond to the email though) should I just expect to get information when I get there? What is "normal", if there is such a thing.
Also, what are some quick tests of my own that I can use to test different qualities of the puppies, i.e: putting them on their backs. 
Thank you,
We are so excited to bring our little guy home!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That sucks not being able to meet them before, I'm picking up my puppy next week too! I've gotten to see him a few times though, the breeder is just over an hour away. My breeder is picking my puppy for me as well, I'm not positive which one I'm getting but I have the inkling she's going to be giving me my favourite  She's hinted a few times

Spend a few hours if possible with the breeder and litter, hopefully you can meet the parents or at least the mom and see what her temperment is like. See if you can take them outside or at least to a large area. Watch who sticks around the mom, who ignores the humans, etc. Crouch down and clap your hands and see which puppies come running, pick them up one at a time and see how they react to being cuddled, gently pin them and see who struggles the most. Stand back and watch the dynamics, see which ones are the bullies, which are the timid ones. 

And most of all ask the breeder about each puppy, ask for the strong points and weak points, they'll be a fountain of knowledge after spending so long with them.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

If you put one of my puppies on its back,...... you would not be going home with one. You either trust the breeder to pick out the right puppy or you don't.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I think its a fine line, what if in an email your MOST important need wasnt made clear? I think its a joint effort on the breeders and buyers side to pick a puppy. The breeder knows the dogs and you have to be able to express what you want. I dont know about rolling the pup but I do know that one breeder that I like very much, I asked if me, my husband and maybe our trainer could come and all 4 of us could pick out the best dog for us. She thought that was the best idea since we wanted first choice male or female.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can do well having a pup and you can do it with
never seeing the parents.

pinning a pup is wrong and outdated.

i don't think the way the pup acts on a visit says
much about the way the pup is going to act later on.
the pup you get at 8 weeks old is a different pup
at 9 weeks old, 10 weeks old, 3 months old and so on.



Shade said:


> >>> That sucks not being able to meet them before, <<<<
> 
> I'm picking up my puppy next week too! I've gotten to see him a few times though, the breeder is just over an hour away. My breeder is picking my puppy for me as well, I'm not positive which one I'm getting but I have the inkling she's going to be giving me my favourite  She's hinted a few times
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you're getting pick of the litter what's there to
choose? how many pick of the litter pups exit?



Narny said:


> I think its a fine line, what if in an email your MOST important need wasnt made clear? I think its a joint effort on the breeders and buyers side to pick a puppy. The breeder knows the dogs and you have to be able to express what you want. I dont know about rolling the pup but
> 
> >>>> I do know that one breeder that I like very much, I asked if me, my husband and maybe our trainer could come and all 4 of us could pick out the best dog for us. She thought that was the best idea since we wanted first choice male or female.<<<<


----------



## Pandora (Feb 29, 2012)

I couldn't be there for the picking of the puppy. Our pup picked my husband. She was more interested in him than her litter mates. No brainer.


----------

